
The Word 'Machine' Comes from the Ancient Greek Word 'Mekhane' - floown
https://floown.com/vision/
======
whatnotests
And 'robot' means 'slave'.

~~~
qbrass
Robot comes from 'robota' means mindless work or drudgery, which comes from
'rabota' meaning servitude, which comes from 'rabŭ' meaning slave, which comes
from 'orbŭ' meaning orphan.

